# Powell River Jasper's Reef is now up and running. Pics soon.



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So, got a call from my buddy Dean (guy I get to help me with reno projects like my pergola) up in Powell River. His daughter's classmate is dying of cancer (third bout and it's terminal according to the specialist). She told Dean he made a bucket list of things he wants to do/try first and one of the items is to have a saltwater tank. So Dean calls me up since I'm the only guy he knows who does sw. Gonna plan a trip up to Powell River in the next few weeks (probably after Felicia's birthday - June 6th but before Isabella's birthday - June 22nd). Dean's going to talk to his parents tomorrow about actually checking off this item from their son's bucket list.

So here's the tentative plan:

Go up 2nd week of June with my Fluval Flora 8g, small heater, small power head and small filter.
8 lbs of cured live rock and an ice cream bucket of dried, clean aragonite sand.
1/2 bucket of salt and spare bucket for future water changes.
Refractometer for testing salinity. (Gotta pick up a decent hydrometer to leave with them)
Bottle of Prime and container of NLS fish pellets.
Have my sw friend Marie who lives in PR save me 5-6 gallons of her display tank water.
Getting my LED friend to build me a mini LED light with timers, controllers & hanging kit for the Fluval Flora (1x 10w blue & 1x 10w 10000k white).
Gonna bring him a few very hardy soft corals (Kenyan tree, waving hand anthelia, some colourful zoas & some mushrooms).
Plant a few strands of Caulerpa prolifera (nice looking, hardy macro algae) for nutrient control.
Pick up a couple small hermits and snails from LFS.
Maybe a couple of blue with yellow tail damsels.

Presto-zesto, instant reef. Just took down Felicia's nano so I'll bring most of that up to PR to set up for this kid.

Sounds like he's a great kid but has spent most of his life in and out of hospitals. Have two little ones of my own and I can't imagine what his parents are going through knowing he's now terminal. It's the world's worst tragedy for parents to outlive their child.

So if anybody has some spare hardy frags or macro-algae or hermits/snails they would like to donate to this bucket list project, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm thinking a standard nano-reef but maybe if someone has a sunken ship ornament they would like to donate to the project, we could make bling it out for him. I will take pics of the finished tank and post it here along with pics of the boy and his family. 

If anyone has any ideas they think would be cool or interesting, please post on here. Also, if you think I've forgotten something off the list above please let me know.

Sorry for the long essay. Thanks for reading. Please let me know if you have any suggestions to make this an awesome tank.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw

Really touched by your great heart again.
I have a glass hydrometer in package, BNIB Aqua-Reminder, autofeeder, BNIB Coralife bio-cube skimmer, glass themometers, powerheads.
Lifeguard fluidized bed sand filter. Gravel cleaners.
No sunken ship but old pottery that should work for a nano reef and a few other glass floaties, various sea shells. A castle if that works.
Orange rhodactis, green-purplish yumi.
You are welcome to go through my piles and take whatever you need.


----------



## mrbob

I dont have any salt water tanks but if you send me your email I can wire some money to you has long as you have electronic banking? or paypal? to help your cause! wonderful thing your doing for this young fellow! God Bless you!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Thank you Gordon and mrbob for your comments and generous offers.

When I go up to Powell River, I will be making up a list of the members who have donated to this bucket list project to give to the boy and his family. As mentioned, I will take pics and post on this thread after its set up too.

Sincerely, 

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So here's my latest brainstorm for organizing this bucket list project.

I'm thinking that for local reefers, how about I set up a potluck bbq lunch or dinner/reefer get together before we leave (or couple nights before) and you can bring your frags/donations for the project and meet up with local reefers at the same time. I do a killer bbq & will marinate some meats to throw on the Webers. 

Tentatively looking at bbqing Saturday June 8th and leaving Monday morning June 10th.

Whatcha all think?

Sincerely,

Anthony

PS. Gordon, if you can't make it, let me know & I'll drive over to your place.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

mrbob said:


> I dont have any salt water tanks but if you send me your email I can wire some money to you has long as you have electronic banking? or paypal? to help your cause! wonderful thing your doing for this young fellow! God Bless you!!


Would just like to publicly acknowledge what a great, generous, kind-hearted member mrbob is. Have received your very, very generous donation. Thank you so much for your contribution to this cause. If you have time, please come for the bbq/get-together when I finalize plans.

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## scott tang

come to my place and pick up some zoa/paly frags got some kenya trees to you know wat il make a few minni colonys


----------



## monkE

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So here's my latest brainstorm for organizing this bucket list project.
> 
> I'm thinking that for local reefers, how about I set up a potluck bbq lunch or dinner/reefer get together before we leave (or couple nights before) and you can bring your frags/donations for the project and meet up with local reefers at the same time. I do a killer bbq & will marinate some meats to throw on the Webers.
> 
> Tentatively looking at bbqing Saturday June 8th and leaving Monday morning June 10th.
> 
> Whatcha all think?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Anthony
> 
> PS. Gordon, if you can't make it, let me know & I'll drive over to your place.


Great Idea Anthony, and very amazing thing your doing for that poor child. I don't have a ton of coral but i'd be happy to donate a couple small frags. Perhaps i can cut a section of my leather fingers, it seems to be pretty easy to keep. do you think some LPS would be a bad idea or do you just want softies for this tank? I have a small two head green candy cane frag that I could donate if you think that will work.


----------



## Master wilkins

Im not a salty but I have a sunken ship that i can let go of if you still want one. Its about 10" across and 9" tall, i dont know how small you want it for the nano reef. Let me know, im going to be driving to IPU at some point today and can bring it with.


----------



## Claudia

I will donate a frag, i dont have much in my tank atm (lost everything with the move) but i will go and buy a frag for this


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Again, I am in awe of the generosity of the BCAquaria community and thank all of you for the boy and his family. 

OK. Latest brainstorm is to upgrade to a proper all-in-one system (i.e. Biocube 14 or something similar). So gonna start calling around tomorrow morning to see if I can pick one up at a good price from a fellow reefer.

Reasoning for this change is that it will make it easier for the parents to take care of (i.e. self-sustaining for a few days) when the family goes out on other bucket list trips while they can. Want to make this as easy to deal with after I set it up and leave Powell River as possible. No need to add to the family's stress level, n'est pa.

So if anyone has any leads on a good all-in-one (decent shape, no bad scratches) with or without stand at a good price, please let me know.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## Master wilkins

Its not second hand, but kurtis is selling some biocubes at his bosleys store in poco


----------



## gklaw

Someone throw in a 14g biocube and I will throw in a stand in as new condition =)
Sold the cube to a friend before I got a chance to set it up but left with the stand.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Dunno if it's still available , but seen this on CL: Biocube14 Aquarium Emailed them to see if it's still available
Can't afford much right now, but would gladly donate $20 to help out


----------



## Arcteryx

Anthony, I will drop off Instant Ocean for you. I'll text you for timing tomorrow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

John, great find. That would be a great size tank for this bucket list project. Let me know if you hear from them and I can probably go pick it up today or this weekend.


----------



## Diztrbd1

You'll be the first to know my friend. Fingers crossed as it was posted a month ago


----------



## Diztrbd1

wow that was quick...got a reply & good news, still available...the owner is currently in the hospital but is going to try to arrange something with his/her dad. I left both our cell numbers with them to contact us asap.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Woohoo. I'll talk to them and find out condition and what comes with the tank and we can go from there.

Thanks for finding the Biocube John.


----------



## Diztrbd1

One of my specialties buddy is finding things cheap lol It's the least I can do. One of my friends gf was just diagnosed with an inoperable tumor and isn't expected to make it past July. My Uncle is isn't expected to make it thru the year with lung cancer. I know far too many people with limited time. Life is too short as it is and anything that can be done for people in these situations to make their remaining days a little more enjoyable, is well worth the effort.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

If that Biocube works out, I'll pitch in some cash to help cover costs


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

PurpleMonkey said:


> If that Biocube works out, I'll pitch in some cash to help cover costs


Thank you. We will keep everyone posted on this thread as to what is happening as soon as we know.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia

Keep us post it Anthony, when things are getting together i will go to Rogers  and pick a frag for this


----------



## effox

Pm'd you Anthony.


----------



## scott tang

i got two sunken ship wreaks you can choose one is 4 inch one is about 6


----------



## aQ.LED

I know you might have ask your friend to make you a LED, but would one of the nano touch work for your project? I would be gladly donate a display unit for the project. It was probly used for about 5 days on my sea horse tank which didn't really end well. But I think rather than selling it for lower rate, I think being part of the community, and give back to the community is even important.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Frank, thank you so much for your offer. PM sent.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy

Hey Anthony, I can spare a couple of hermits and some snails if you still need some.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Well spit.fire has very generously offered his full Biocube 14g setup for this bucket list project which I will be picking up from him next Friday.

The account is now set up at J&L under "Bucket List Jasper" and I mentioned that some members may have specific requests for their donations (i.e. "this money is to buy a Red Fromia starfish"). 

A friend dropped off a sunken ship already and I will bring up all the stuff donated and let Jasper choose what he wants in his tank. Any of the more touchy specimens will hopefully be temporarily housed at Marie's place (like her starfish) until Jasper's instant reef matures and stabilizes a little. I plan to transport the cured live rock from my sump to Powell River fully submerged in my big cooler, so there should be no die off. 

I should be talking to the family Saturday morning and then we can really start the ball rolling. Will try to figure out a firmer time table and post details here as I learn them.

Thanks again everyone who is getting involved and showing what an awesome community we have here.

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## JTang

Sounds like a great plan! I have Kenya tree, leather and green mushroom.


----------



## scott tang

i was at rogers a few days ago trhere zoas have white dots on em


----------



## effox

Hey Anthony,

Any update that can be mentioned with regards to his desires for his marine tank from the conversation this morning?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Talked to the mom and they are all very excited. They will discuss this offer as a family and make a firm decision by Sunday. However she says that as far as she is concerned she is a big YES! to the bucket list project. I will post here once I know for sure. They are also moving at the end of the month so may postpone the potluck bbq/get-together and trip to Powell River a week or more to allow them to move and settle in before dealing with a new reef tank.

Again thanks everyone for their amazing support of this bucket list project for a total stranger.

Sincerely,

Anthony


----------



## effox

Family first, if we can be apart of that, then that's awesome.


----------



## Claudia

Good idea to do it after their move, keep us post it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

It's a GO!!! Just talked to the mom and they are super excited about having a reef tank set up for Jasper in the new home.

So they will be out of town mid-June so I will be holding the POTLUCK BBQ/GET-TOGETHER on the Saturday, June 15th and head up to Powell River on the Sunday, June 16th. That will allow me to be there for Marie's days off and give the family 2 weeks to get their new place organized and to decide where to set up the Biocube 14.

So woohoo, it's a go.

Anthony


----------



## spit.fire

gklaw said:


> Someone throw in a 14g biocube and I will throw in a stand in as new condition =)
> Sold the cube to a friend before I got a chance to set it up but left with the stand.


Is it the one I gave you? Lol

The one I'm donating has a stand


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sunday the 16th is Father's Day so I think I'll go up first thing Monday morning (yeah, get to catch two ferries & give BC Ferries more of my money, woohoo). On the plus side, it'll be Felicia and mine's second Father-daughter trip to Powell River so I very much looking forward to sharing this whole adventure with my little girl. 

BTW, looking for an auto-top-off system if anybody has one kicking around. Can buy it if necessary.

God bless.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang

ok so ummm im i suposed to have an auto top off ? lol i been running my tanks with out one lol


----------



## aQ.LED

Hey Anthony, you really think it is a good idea to use ATO? It might bring more issue than without one.


----------



## spit.fire

aQ.LED said:


> Hey Anthony, you really think it is a good idea to use ATO? It might bring more issue than without one.


Most store bought ato's are pretty user friendly, I'd suggest a jbj as it has the reservoir sensor option


----------



## gklaw

spit.fire said:


> Is it the one I gave you? Lol
> 
> The one I'm donating has a stand


That's the one you traded me for the Tek light


----------



## gklaw

The biocube is reasonably forgiving in terms of water level. Evaporation is also low with the lid closed. Filling the reservoir or filling the tank may end up being the same amount of work.
I would think the less clutter the better. I have an 8g in my daughter's room. I seldom looked at it, when water is low, she just top off from the faucet.
Something goes wrong with the ATO electronic and they may not know what to do. JMHO.


----------



## aQ.LED

gklaw said:


> The biocube is reasonably forgiving in terms of water level. Evaporation is also low with the lid closed. Filling the reservoir or filling the tank may end up being the same amount of work.
> I would think the less clutter the better. I have an 8g in my daughter's room. I seldom looked at it, when water is low, she just top off from the faucet.
> Something goes wrong with the ATO electronic and they may not know what to do. JMHO.


yeah,+1 that is kind of what I feel the same way.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, I'm sort of on the fence about an ATO, but just thinking that if they go on a bucket list trip for a week or so, then they don't have to worry about topping up manually.


----------



## aQ.LED

for a smaller tank like this to top off water with a cup might be a lot easier than find out water over flood the tank cuz ATO issue


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yeah, spit.fire suggested I provide them with a Brita filter that they store in the stand and manually top-off.


----------



## InfraredDream

I am a bit late for all that, but last few moths were very busy and I was away from the forum.
I will try to go to J&L to leave some money on Sat, but it is my son's Birthday and I may run out of time. Do you have a PayPal account where I can transfer some money? As I don't have a SW and can't help with anything else. Oh, or I can meet Gordon maybe? Is that OK with you, Gordon?
Let me know, please!
Such a GREAT thing you do! Heartwarming really!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I will be meeting up with Gordon so that's fine too. Just leave it in a marked envelope with your name and contact number. I will add your donation to the spreadsheet I am creating to keep track of donations and to give to Jasper's family so they know who gave what to this bucket list project.

Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## gklaw

InfraredDream said:


> Is that OK with you, Gordon?


I will accept cash any time  JK Milena, drop them off anytime. Glad to see you back =)
I may try to gather all the stuff and may be drop them off at Anthony's this Friday or Sat evening.


----------



## Claudia

Can u post what is it that u still need?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Looking for a Brita filter (I think we'll go that route instead of an auto topoff).

Do both if I can find a good, inexpensive ATO.

Looking for any colourful zoas, palys or other colourful softies or hardy LPS.

I will use some of the donated funds to buy a very colourful hardy Aussie blasto frag for some "pop" in the tank.

Small bright green Duncan frag and colourful Acan frags would be great too. They are hardy in my experience. Florida ricordeas, yuma mushrooms would also be good. A green or yellow toadstool frag would also be welcomed.

We have watermelon, blue and red mushroom corals. Waving hand anthelia & pulsing xenia. Green sinularia leather. There are some zoa frags promised but don't know what colours.

With LPS frags, I can always have my friend Marie in Powell River hold them in her tank until Jasper's tank is ready (things like Hammer, frogspawn or torch).

Each frag will usually run about $10/15 so if people want to donate towards a specific coral type, just let me know & I will see what sort of deal I can get.

Thanks again everyone for all your support.

Anthony


----------



## InfraredDream

Awesome! Thanks Gordon and Anthony! I will try to leave the money with Gordon (Fri or Sat evening).
Gordon, I am checking the forum every now and then, but no time to post recently. Always loved the spirit and projects like that prove what a great bunch of people we have here!


----------



## Tn23

Great Thread, I have a red people eater zoa frag I can donate. Let me know if you would like it Anthony.


----------



## scott tang

<< will be donating emrled pink promis zoas as well as watever elts i can frag tonight


----------



## gklaw

This 14g is going to be packed  Green Yumi and orange rhodactis from here.


----------



## effox

I like the brita filter idea moreso than an ATO. It's really easy to see if the water line is low in the reservoirs too. The biocube's if running low on water will push out small bubbles from the outflow on the top left into the main display. It's kind of like a sign to feed to more water. They'll make a distinct garggling noise when it exceeds this point when the pump is not being full submerged.

The only suggestion I would make if the 14g has the same fan issues as the 29g, is to turn the lights off (the fans will turn off as I believe they're in series with the 10,000k bulb) prior to lifting\moving the hood off.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes, this Biocube 14 is getting packed. I have an offer from a Canreef member for a Biocube 29, but just tank and glass top.

Would love to get the RPE and other colourful zoas for this tank. Thanks everyone.

See you all at the June 15th POTLUCK BBQ/Get-together at my place. As long as Jasper is not in the hospital, I will be packing and bringing everything up to Powell River Monday June 17th. 5 hours and two ferry rides, but at least its a beautiful drive and boat rides with my Felicia.


----------



## scott tang

i got two fans with wire ing that work that will fit in a bio cube


----------



## Claudia

I left a frag of yellow zoas at Gord's, he will b giving it to u Anthony. Is not a lot but might help


----------



## scott tang

hey u want some darth mauls ?i only wanted a few for my tank but had to buy a hole colony


----------



## Nicole

Glad I caught this in time, just made a blue/green ricordea frag, blue/green hairy mushroom frag, 3 zoa frags, a green striped acan frag, neon candy cane frag, red/green candy cane frag. Are you able to pick up Anthony? I'll also get some PRFs if you still have them. Won't be available tomorrow or Sat though because of my birthday, free anytime after that except Tues and Thurs.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Nicole, 

First of all, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nicole!!!!

I can pick up but why don't you come on Saturday June 15th for the Potluck BBQ/Get-together and meet everyone.

If you can't make it, I will come pick up at your convenience.

Scott,

Would love to get whatever zoa frags you would like to donate.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

BTW, here's a message from Jasper:

Hello, I'm Jasper, the teen who this aquarium project is for.

I'm blown away that you guys would spend so much time and money helping someone who you've never met. It's really amazing to see such generosity.

'Seahorse_fanatic' asked me to compile a list of some of our favorite fish so me and my parents had a fun time talking about it. My mom's all-time-favorite-fish is the Mandarin Goby. She used to work at the Vancouver Aquarium and got attached to the goby there. All three of us agree it's a beautiful fish, but we read they can be hard to keep in captivity. My dad is a clownfish fan; if he got one he would name it "Omen" (Nemo backwards). We saw both the Royal Gramma and the Yellow-tailed Damselfish mentioned on one of the threads as possibilities. They both looked really nice. Plus, I love the idea of having little hermit crabs in there as well.

Again, I can't believe the amazing support from this community.

Thanks guys,

Jasper

P.S. If you would like updates on my journey through life you can follow me on twitter @solo7319 or on my blog; What's new with Jasper


----------



## Claudia

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> BTW, here's a message from Jasper:
> 
> Hello, I'm Jasper, the teen who this aquarium project is for.
> 
> I'm blown away that you guys would spend so much time and money helping someone who you've never met. It's really amazing to see such generosity.
> 
> 'Seahorse_fanatic' asked me to compile a list of some of our favorite fish so me and my parents had a fun time talking about it. My mom's all-time-favorite-fish is the Mandarin Goby. She used to work at the Vancouver Aquarium and got attached to the goby there. All three of us agree it's a beautiful fish, but we read they can be hard to keep in captivity. My dad is a clownfish fan; if he got one he would name it "Omen" (Nemo backwards). We saw both the Royal Gramma and the Yellow-tailed Damselfish mentioned on one of the threads as possibilities. They both looked really nice. Plus, I love the idea of having little hermit crabs in there as well.
> 
> Again, I can't believe the amazing support from this community.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Jasper
> 
> P.S. If you would like updates on my journey through life you can follow me on twitter @solo7319 or on my blog; What's new with Jasper


Thanks for the post


----------



## effox

Great to hear from him. Glad he's looking forward to a sweet set up.


----------



## scott tang

o my god ! i got a black clown me and my mom named omen! great minds think alike


----------



## InfraredDream

Thank you very much for the update, Anthony! So nice to hear from the boy. I will check his blog for sure!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

To be honest, this is the first communications I've had with Jasper. I've talked and texted with his parents, but never heard, nor even known what Jasper looked like till now. Just checked out his blog. 

Now I need to go hug my girls and hold them tight. 

Jasper, if you are reading this, we are ALL PRAYING FOR YOU!!!!

God Bless Jasper.

Anthony (Felicia's and Isabella's dad)


----------



## InfraredDream

Indeed, Anthony! Just went through the blog as well. Got a big bump in my throat. It will hard to follow! But it is so awesome you got this project on for him! I have never been good with words, so I can't really express all I want to say. Just thank you for doing it!


----------



## Nicole

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nicole,
> 
> First of all, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nicole!!!!
> 
> I can pick up but why don't you come on Saturday June 15th for the Potluck BBQ/Get-together and meet everyone.
> 
> If you can't make it, I will come pick up at your convenience.
> 
> Scott,
> 
> Would love to get whatever zoa frags you would like to donate.
> 
> Anthony


I work on Saturdays but I'm sure you do make a killer BBQ  When would you want to come? Maybe on the 16th when you go up to PR you can just swing by? Do you also have any PRF shrimps left? I'd take 5 if so.

Thanks for keeping us updated and helping Jasper complete his bucket list Anthony!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Nicole,

Felicia would love to sell you some of her PFRs. I will be going up Monday morning, June 17th so can swing by the night before. 

Decided to not interrupt Jasper's family's Father's Day celebrations. 

Also, huge shout out to Tyler, spit.fire, for his generous donations of Biocube 14 kit and some frags, as well as Oceanic Corals/Albert Dao for the frags that are going up to Powell River for Jasper.

Anthony


----------



## scott tang

up dates ?


----------



## Claudia

scott tang said:


> up dates ?


I was just thinking about this lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Sorry, been a super busy weekend. 

For example, on Friday:

Went to Aldergrove - first to get cheap US gas, then meet with spit.fire to pick up tank & stand, and some frags and meet with Laurie the Guy to pick up a filter for a friend. Then went and bought some cedar planking and went to look at some bamboo for Irene. Took parents and family out for supper since I wasn't home all day to cook. Friday night - cut up and marinated 50 lbs of chicken, 12 lbs of lamb & 6 lbs of pork for Felicia's 5th birthday bbq. Edited papers till 5 in the morning.

Sat. - prepped my backyard for party. Picked up John (Diztrbd) to help build Felicia & Isabella a 7.5' x 8' WRC deck for their own play area as their birthday present from me. Went shopping for corn & veg. Prepped the rest of the food, got the 3 bbqs ready, and pulled out 48+chairs & 9 tables for the party. Edited papers till 3 in the morning.

Sun. - set up all the tables and chairs & then bbqed for 50+ guests at lunch (mostly church friends) and 40+ guests at supper (mostly family & close friends). Altogether bbqed and fed 100 or so guests starting from 10:45 am when I fired up the bbqs till 9:00 pm when I shut the last bbq off. Ended up bbqing 55lbs of chicken (20lbs Herb; 25lbs Malaysian marinated; 10lbs Tandoori). Then worked on editing papers till 1 in the morning.

Monday - worked on garden & cleaned up after the party. Catch up on my tutoring work.

Tuesday - worked on garden, took my parents & family to a beach in Tsawassan, went to a nursery so Irene could pick out her own bamboo plant, took everyone out for supper, replanted the bamboo & watered all the plants again after a hot day.

So the update is that I have the Biocube14, stand & most of the equipment here. My LED friend is retrofitting a 4x10w dimmable LED system with timers and individual dimmer switches controlling the 454nm blues and the 10000k whites. I have the 15 lbs of live rock cured in my sump. I have several mushroom, 3 different photosynthetic gorgs, some palys and zoas, some pulsing xenia, waving hand anthelia, and Kenyan tree frags in my various tanks waiting for transport. Claudia has generously agreed to let me buy her Mandarin goby that has been in captivity for months already, since this is Jasper's family favourite fish all-time.

I have been offered a pair of Grade A Snowflake clowns from a Canreef member who breeds them and they will be Fedexed to me later this week. Jasper likes Snowflakes the best, so that's what's going into the tank. Someone has also offered to buy a refractometer and several people have either Email transferred or donated to the "Bucket List Jasper" account specially set up at J&L for purchase of other livestock, equipment or supplies. I have created an Excel spreadsheet to keep track of all the donators and donations to give to Jasper & his family. If you've donated money to the J&L fund, please pm me so I can add you to the spreadsheet. Before or just after I set up the tank, I will post on this thread & on the one on Canreef a copy of the spreadsheet.

Saturday, June 15th at lunch time (firing up bbq at 11am) I will be hosting a POTLUCK BBQ/Get-together for all the local people who are donating to the Bucket List project. Already have 20 lbs of chicken chopped, marinated and stored in my freezer. I will also be preparing some Rosemary/Thyme/Oregano with red wine & garlic lamb for the bbq. I will create a new thread so people can let me know who is coming, how many are coming and what they are bringing for the potluck. Remember to bring whatever you're planning to donate for this Bucket List Reef, whether its livestock, equipment, supplies or $$.:bigsmile: 

Sunday June 16th is Father's Day. I will pack tank, stand, equipment & other dry goods in my CRV.

Monday June 17th, I will pack everything all the live rock in my cooler with water, and all the livestock & jump on the ferry with Felicia for the 5 hours drive/2 ferry ride trip up to Powell River. Hoping to catch the 7:20am Horseshoe Bay to Langdale ferry which means getting up at 6am latest. Then the 10:25am Earls Cove to Saltery Bay ferry. That should put me in Powell River and at my friend Marie's place around noon. We'll load up 3 salt buckets with new pre-mixed saltwater and head over to Jasper's house. Hopefully be there by 12:30 and start setting up tank.

OK, I think that's about it for now. Enough of an update?


----------



## Claudia

U had a crazy couple of days already lol
Just saw u know, Claudia is not selling u the mandarin..she is giving it to u for Jasper


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Claudia said:


> U had a crazy couple of days already lol
> Just saw u know, Claudia is not selling u the mandarin..she is giving it to u for Jasper


Oooooh, even better. Jasper & his family thank you.

I will still try to find you a replacement Mandarin goby if I hear of someone shutting down their tank. Appreciate you giving up this beautiful fish for Jasper's tank.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Oooooh, even better. Jasper & his family thank you.
> 
> I will still try to find you a replacement Mandarin goby if I hear of someone shutting down their tank. Appreciate you giving up this beautiful fish for Jasper's tank.
> 
> Anthony


Is my pleasure to b able to help some how, and yes we will have to keep our eyes open for another one lol


----------



## InfraredDream

Just messaged Gordon, but saw you mentioned emailed donations. Please, let me know if you have Pay Pal as it would be easiest. Would have been nice to see you all on the BBQ, but 15th is a super busy day as we help some friends move and take care of their baby and other stuff that makes the logistic a nightmare.
Oh well. Wish I could help with more than just money...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Bring the baby to the barbeque. Yes I do have Paypal.

Anyone wanting to attend the barbeque and bring donations for the Bucket List Reef project, you are welcome to bring spouses, gfs/bfs & kids. 

It is going to be potluck so please let me know whose coming, how many of you, and what you're bringing, so we don't, for instance, have 20 salads.

Anthony


----------



## InfraredDream

Would be too much traveling, the day is an impossible one already.
Please, PM me your paypal, that is the easiest! 
Would love to see you all some other time (still have to give you some endlers)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...-bucket-list-reef-june-15th-41954/#post335306

Link to BBQ thread.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So everything needed to be bought has been bought. Will pack up equipment and supplies tonight. Have to wake up at 5:30 am to pack up all the livestock and live rock and then catch the 7:20 am ferry to Langdale. Yeah, minimal sleep for the 5th night in a row. Thanks everyone for your support. Much, much, much appreciated.

Big thank you to J&L, John (Deadbydawn) and Katie for donating a refractometer, a cleaner shrimp and a Hawaiian feather duster to Jasper's bucket list tank.

Anthony


----------



## InfraredDream

Have a good trip and good luck with the setup. A lot of work for you, but I am sure Jasper will appreciate it (as we all do).
Keep us posted when you have a spare minute.


----------



## Claudia

Good luck Anthony, i know that the tank is going to look beautiful  Try to catch up some sleep as soon as u can and when ever u can, also take care on the trip


----------



## gklaw

Drive safey and enjoy the ferry ride. Hope it is sunny and beautiful just for you =)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Most everything except livestock is now packed. Just checked the BC Ferries site and wow, prices have shot up since the last time I went. Now its over $50 (including GST) just for the car, each way, and then driver & passenger. Ouch! Back in 2001, when I was doing this trip monthly or twice monthly, it was $24 including car & driver, each way. I guess someone has to pay for that multi-MILLION dollar contract and severance package for that over-priced, underachieving CEO who the government hired to do what????

Oh well, it's close to 1 am and almost time to hit the bed cause I have to be up by 5:30 am to finish packing and catch the ferry. See you'all later.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Up already and gonna start packing the livestock. Yeah, 5:05 am start. I need to get my head examined.:bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So got to Powell River and to Jasper's house by 12:30 and had his tank finished by 1:45pm. He and his family spent the next 3+ hours until Felicia and I left watching the tank and trying to see the Mandarin goby or hermit or Royal Gramma. They love it and Jasper is very much into the reef so well worth all the time, money and effort.

Talk to you all soon. After midnight and its been a long day/week. Will go back tomorrow and take more pics once the tank is fully cleared up.

Anthony


----------



## Claudia

Good to hear that u made it ok and the setup look stunning  Tell Jasper that the mandarin will come out maybe in a day or two, he is not to shy. Can't wait to c the pics  Have a safe trip back home and send lots of hugs to Jasper and his family


----------



## scott tang

nice to hear it went so well, cant wate to see pics have a safe trip home .


----------



## effox

Glad lots of people were able to pitch in, and you pulled it together.


----------



## InfraredDream

Great news! Looking forward for some pictures!
Have a nice trip back home!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Felicia made some new friends in PR and is having such a good time that she asked to stay an extra day (actually she asked for 10 more nights) so we'll be catching the 9:25 am ferry back and be in Burnaby by 2 pm I figure. Once I catch up on some urgent editing jobs for my students (I'm an academic tutor), I'll download the pics off the camera and post on BCA & Canreef. Took my friend Marie and her family out for Oriental dinner, fish & chips lunch and another Oriental dinner tonight to thank her for letting us stay at her place, for providing the pre-mixed sw & ongoing sw for water changes & taking care of the tank if Jasper's family are out of town. 

Found a super healthy Powder Blue tang that's ick-free, eating & fat at the local pet shop up here so meeting with the owner at 8:30 am to bag it up and take it home with me. Hehehehe. Bought presents for Isabella & some wine for Irene, so gotta have my own "souvenir" of this father-daughter trip.

Anthony


----------



## InfraredDream

Sweet update  I am very happy it went so well and Felicia is enjoying the trip so much!
Good luck with the trip and catching up work and looking forward for pictures and update!


----------



## Elle

Glad it went well! Sorry we didn't make the BBQ but love the update. Way to go!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

So I started a new Tank Journal thread. Here's the link:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...-donated-biocube-14-g-build-44674/#post352130


----------

